# AED's lead to my IBS suffering.



## ButtAches404 (Jan 27, 2017)

Guy from NY in my late 30's.

My suffering with IBS, with bouts of Diarrhea & Constipation stem from my battle with Epilepsy. I've been living with Epilepsy since grammar school. Over the years I have been on various meds & med combos.

I've been on over ten different medications for my Epilepsy. Five of those (Depakote, Topamax, Zarontin, Zonegran, Keppra) caused me severe stomach and groin pain. The pain was so severe I lost 40-50lbs.

I was in and out of the hospital every week for tests. They didn't know what was wrong with me. I've had numerous tests: Colonoscopies, Endoscopy, Kidney Flo, etc. It took over two years to find out I had a perforated Gall Bladder filled with gallstones, and IBS. My gall bladder was removed and I was on my IBS nightmare ride. To help deal with my IBS, I take Lomotil & Levsin for diarrhea & pain. Although those medications do help some, they also hurt. They tend to recycle the process of diarrhea & constipation. I am also trying the FODMAPS diet, as closely as I can. But my IBS doesn't respond normal with any of the lists (good, bad, ok). Often the thought of eating can flare up my IBS. Which makes eating each day a crap shoot. The best I can do is stay away from the most problematic foods. Each day I take a small dosage of Metamucil, which has helped some.

But recently my pain has been concentrated mainly on my left side. It feels worse below my rib cage. This pain is strong before, during, and just after a BM. Often my BM's are incomplete, and take 2-3 tries to fully empty. It doesn't matter if the stool is solid or loose. The problem is present in both situations. My experience with IBS is a three day cycle. I can have one of the follow types of BM days:

Go Day, Quiet Day, Attack Day

"Go Days" - several trips to the bathroom, often 2-3 attempts to complete a BM.








"Quiet Days" - stomach doesn't bother me, no bathroom trips, or a small quick BM.








"Attack Days" - IBS flares, days when just thinking about food causes my stomach pain.





















These days can only be understood after watching these videos.

And no, my attack days don't include Colon Blow.

Full scene





Main Point





My Go & Attack Days drain all the energy out of me. This leaves me worn out, so I need to sleep for a few hours to recover. If I am lucky I can prevent or stall Go Days if I nap when the pain first hits me.

But doing this on Attack Days is almost pointless. If I do manage to sleep a while, the pain just gets worse on Attack Days. Do you need to see the video again? When I first seen that movie years ago, that scene made me laugh my arse off. Since '07 I live it day by day.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

Cooked beet root the organic small beets can help. Make sure to cook them for 300 for 1 hr, these beets affect the liver by helping the pressure which is involved in Epilepsy.


----------



## ButtAches404 (Jan 27, 2017)

dlind70 said:


> Cooked beet root the organic small beets can help. Make sure to cook them for 300 for 1 hr, these beets affect the liver by helping the pressure which is involved in Epilepsy.










My Epilepsy isn't my primary problem, now. That was "fixed to a point" when I had RTLS a couple years ago. I'm currently on hopefully my last Epilepsy medication. This one doesn't effect my digestive tract.

That damage has already been done years ago. If I had the RTLS done years ago I probably would never ended up with IBS. I'm trying to find a way to live a better life. But I need to adjust fight against my IBS.

The things I tried so far haven't been working much. I plan to get some up dated tests done when I see my PCP again. Perhaps there is another problem that has reared its ugly head.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

You could try looking at taking in more iron from natural foods. Iron from sarsparrila root, cacao powder. Iron has a property of cleansing of the blood which, indirectly helps digestion. Also I would start by eating raw almonds for breakfast. An almond acts like a scanner in an airport, via digestion. Soaked raw almonds are a great food for digestion because they are up there via complete protein content. Almonds are only eclipsed in protein by baked potatoes, tarro root (not much protein but quality), and whey.


----------



## ButtAches404 (Jan 27, 2017)

I do like eating Almonds, Pecans, Walnuts, Peanuts, even Pistachios on occasion. But it depends on how I have them. When I have them plain they tend not to taste very fresh to me.  So I try to use "fresh" nuts to cook with. I also need to break them up before I eat them. If I don't then my BM is going to feel like I'm passing a steel wool scrubber.  Which causes some bleeding.  If the nuts come from any type of candy they go fast. In one end, out the other. How fast depends on the candy type. So I try to space out when and how I have nuts.


----------

